# Klingon Bird of Prey (WIP)



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi everybody

Over the past few months I've been working on this BOP model of mine, been busy drilling out the holes for the windows, been doing some reconstuctive surgery on the belly of this beast and also been rebuilding the wing mounted turrets. There is still alot of work to be put into this model to get it as acurate as I like but I thought I'd show off a few pics I got so far...


I have recently added more detail to the turret but my batteries ran out so I will post more when I get these batteries recharged.

I thought I'd show the progress on the reconstruction of the belly... It is a WIP keep in mind, alot more detail still needs to be added but the general shape is comming together.

The belly on my bird looks like its a bit to big but the are things to be added that will bring everything together.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice. Are you going to raise the cloaking field generator (pipe) around the bridge? I just added a bit of styrene at the connection.

My other pet peeve about this kit is the lack of detail in the photon tube. For example - one needs to recreate from scratch the "spinning device" as seen when firing in ST:III. Another version (ST:V) has a bulbous "cap" over the tube when not firing (odd but still "canon" wah wah wahhh) and then in ST:VI it's more like the K'Tinga tube (nothing in it - see when firing while cloaked).

I'm trying to engineer (MacGyver-style) a system that would allow the wings to be moved, but replicating the junction (grilles) just like the movie.

what other plans have you?


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

(I'm still trying to work out the grills myself)  
Actually I think I have a solution but it will take some time and a little surgery on the ship. I kinda used a set of door hinges on it to start with.. now I just need to cut the styrene sheet into the right shapes and open part of the ship to allow them to mesh up.
BTW great work so far.  keep us posted.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Gunstar1 said:


> I'm trying to engineer (MacGyver-style) a system that would allow the wings to be moved, but replicating the junction (grilles) just like the movie.



There are acually some after market hinges in the works that I'm holding out for...http://www.starshipmodeler.net/talk/viewtopic.php?t=59424

As far as the torpedo launcher I havn't yet decided what varient I am going to go with but you are right about the different options from the various movies.

I stoped by my local hardware store and found some gears typically used for pluming that I think will look great when added to my turret. I will post some more pics of the updates I got and will be doing after work..


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Haha! That aftermarket part is great - that design is actually one of the ways I was thinking of doing it! Seeing it did help clarify some issues - like I think I will want to stain the grill pieces somehow instead of worrying about what paint will do to the sliding. While it would be nice to buy it and save some labor, I don't think it's worth $50 for an add-on for any amt kit, even one as relatively accurate as the BoP. I will try and somewhat replicate it though.

Other issues I have thought about dealing with: Thickness of cloaking field generator pipe and the main pipe that runs underneath the neck. They would need to be replaced with something thicker.

(a dedicated amt BoP inaccuracies and fixes thread would be interesting!)


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's an update of the turret..


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's another update...


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Another update,
Working on the outer sides now; something to note, these turrets will be positional.

My plan is to get the repetitive pieces built then cast them to make this easier to build.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Another update,
I got the structure of this piece built up now, I managed to get all the joints on the turret set up so that I don't scape any of the paint off over time.
Next step is to prime them and fix the minor flaws then I get to try my hand at casting for the first time....


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

This is gonna be a heck of a model when done! Excellent work so far!


----------



## starshipforums (Jun 27, 2007)

Your modifications look really great, I look forward to seeing the finished kit. 

I did one back a few years ago with positionalble wings, as studio model authentic as I could get. A little while later the add-on kit was released that would have made that a heck of a lot easier!

Either way, here is my build:

http://www.starshipforums.com/bop/bop.htm


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I like the "How to" guide on your website Starshipforums it's quite informative.

Well I have got halfway through making the molds for my casting before I ran out of silicone so I will be picking up some more tomorrow morning, I should have these castings done by Friday or Saturday.

On a Side note I have discovered that a properly tuned basebin works great for getting all the bubbles out...


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Finally got the casting done on these parts and all I gotta say is I hate bubbles...

After a few enlightening practice jobs I can at least say I now know the basics to casting, it should come in handy for future builds. I just gotta finish some minor sanding here and there then I'll finally get to see this part of my bird assembled.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Finally I got this thing asembled, I was hoping to get it primed but that will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

starshipforums said:


> Either way, here is my build:
> 
> http://www.starshipforums.com/bop/bop.htm


The "airshow" picture made me laugh out loud. That's too cool! I'm an airshow nut (there's one this weekend in Pittsburgh, "Wings over Pittsburgh"). If something like this happened it would immediately jump to the top of my "best airshow moments ever" list, currently occupied by the first F-22 Raptor demo I saw.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

After looking at some newly aquired reference I decided to scrap the belly I had originally built and rebuilt a new one, I must say I am happy with the basic look of it now but I still got alot more to do before the belly of this bird is done. Here's what I've done sofar... hope you all like :wave:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

dude, you like Moby??? :freak:

eh, he's alright.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Magesblood said:


> dude, you like Moby??? :freak:
> 
> eh, he's alright.


Ha Ha Ha Lookin' at my playlist huh. Yea I like some of his stuff, here in Calgary it's 30 degrees so I was listening to some summer music. To my defence my girlfriend was adding to the list.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I got my hinge part of this build now, brought to us by Cobywan. Thought I'd show a shot of the order I got incase anyone else is interested in ordering a set.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

After priming the belly of this bird I ended up with the dreaded "orange peel effect" but I did a little research and I found this stuff called "Super Clean" in the auto department of Walmart, it's a degreaser and WOW did it work great. Not only did it strip the paint but it left the putty that I used for filling the cracks completely intact too...:woohoo:

I fully recommend this to anyone that stumbles across the same dreaded problem that I wound up with.... Now back to getting this ship on track.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well moving be done and the dust being settled I finally got some progress on this bird, so far she's come along pretty easy except for the torpedo launcher. This piece did give some major headache but it worked itself out, I wanted to make sure it is lighting friendly too and from that angle the nose can be rather tight in some spots.

I also included some pictures of the detail added to the belly (gribblies) and some work I've done on the head. I hope I didn't go overboard with the gribblies but I think it looks good so far all and all.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very kewel! Glad to see you coming back to this.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Looking really good Ryan. Can't wait to see you tackle the hinge wings.

Scott


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanx guys,
I am happy to have goten over the "modelers block" I had with this build since then I haven't been able to put it down. I add more gribblies to the belly and today I start work on the neck and from what I have seen in references the neck doesn't need much work.

Eventually and rather sooner than I thought I am gonna have to start the lighting part of this and to tell ya the truth I am rather nervous since I have never wired up a lighting circut for a model before. I do figure that this kit would be a great one to start with due to its simplicity.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Micromark sells a fire curcuit board that may be cool to use for the red/orange engine effect. You would probably only need a few more leds to run in the front for windows and the photon torpedo tube. 

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=83647

May be a little more than you want to spend, but it gives a nice flicker effect. 

Scott


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Sorry gotta go


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Don,
I just order this from ya along with the work bees and the clear casting your doin for me, I 'm lookin forward to seeing the engine effect. When I get it I'm gonna swap out one of the red Leds for an orange one to add to the effect a bit (that shouldn't screw up the current I hope)


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sorry Don. I totally forgot you had a lighting kit for that. Glad you chimed in.

Scott


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Heres a quick update, I thought I'd show the neck so far...


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been trying to fing the right piece to use for the thrusters (at least I think they're thrusters) around the belly, I've tryed the tips of ballpoint pens but I discovered its imposible to remove the ball. I picked up these brass pieces out of the wooden ships area of my local hobby shop, I think they're for portholes but anyway...

I know they are a little bigger than they should be and I am a little unsure if I wanna keep them, any opinions are welcome.

also I got a shot of the bottom half of the neck ready to have the mods added, will be doing that this weekend too.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

After croping zooming and enhancing some pictures with photoshop from STIII & STV I managed to find the info for the detail that was stumping me on this build thought I'd show a bit of the bottom of the neck.

Still a bit more detail to be added but atleast things are moving again on this.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Ahh finally I got over this hump concerning those darn bumps on the bottom of the neck, just a few gribblies to be added and the neck is done! Keep in mind I dry fitted the "pipe" just for the look so I could see how everything comes together and no I will not be using the piece provided I will be making my own, I won't be able to attach the pipe until I got the base paint coat down.

After this I need to clean up a few of the windows, finish some gribbly work start on the engine (that's gonna be an interesting part of this build) I have received my order for the engine lighting circuit from DLM (Don your work kicks ass) so I am almost ready to start the lighting part of this build... this will be the first kit I have ever lighted.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Very nice work you've done there. Can't wait to see the finished item as for lighting it just adds that whole other dimension to things so you won't be dissapointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Time for a much needed update,
As of now I figure aside from some minor additions (gribblies and such) I only have two steps left in the modifications of this bird; 
-the engine
-the wings

as far as the hinges for the wings that is something that I can only tackle after the hull is assembled and before I can do that I need to wire this baby up for lighting but that is something that is in the not to distant future.

After much research and nail biting I have started the mods. on the engine and so far so good, these pics are were I am now.

I plan to have all the mods done by the end of the month, I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Ryan,

You are doing a fantastic job on the BOP. I can't wait to see you tackle the engines and hinges. Keep up the great work.

Scott


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Man, that's _really_ coming along!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the top parts of the engine is done

I tried frosting the clear parts to see how they would look, I'm not sure if I want to just blast them with red. I saw a build-up of an E-Refit, I think it was Fokkerpilot but I can't be sure. Well he didn't actually paint the clear part of the dish blue but just the surrounding walls on the interior of it and I thought it looked incredible, so it kinda inspired me to try the technique on this... Guess we'll see how it looks

I still gotta add the fin like thingies on top of the engine and of course the bottom half of the engine as well. After that I got some minor stuff I wanna do to the wings and aside from some clean-up here and there I think she'll be ready for the next step.. lighting (Rather nervous)

Hope you all like so far...


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Some more progress, these engines are done!:woohoo:


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Finally I have all the modifications done!... I was begining to wonder if i would see this day. I thought I'd show some pre-primed shots.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

And now for the primed shots, I find the detail always comes together after some primer.




















































Now onto the next faze... yikes I gotta add some lights to this thing. I have never lit a model before so this should be intresting and ofcourse any advise or citisism is welcome.


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Man that's awesome - I think once I get my PL refit accurized and built, then my fine molds falcon accurized and built, I will definately want to tackle these mods as well! Do you have references beyond screencaps that you are using - if so, have you posted these images anywhere?


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I got some more progress on this bird... let there be color!

I got the base paint sceme done on the body of the bird, I wish I had enough paint for the whole bird but I am stuck waiting for my local hobby shop to restock. Bear in mind that I still need to add some highlights, some rust, some weathering and a wash so she does look a little too clean. Oh and I know the neck looks messed up with the paint but I won't be applying the finale paint job for the neck till the body is assembled.

I also added an interior pic to show off one of the three hook up spots for the power and that pic also shows off the magnet I will be using for the mount.

Next step is to finish wiring up the l.e.d's and then close her up, I already got the wings wired with the L.E.D's they will be using.

I also had to redo the engine since I noticed from a certain angle that it was cooked. I am glad that I did redo the engine since the clear parts are now crystal clear and without a single blemish. Question on my mind now is do I want to frost them or leave them clear.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I have finally had some more time to invest into the build of this bird, I have started the work on the "baffles" for the wings (I think they're called baffles, the wing hinge). This is deffinatly one of those parts of a build that wish I could just hit fast forward on and be done with it, so very repeditive and time consuming but in the end it will be worth it.

I am putting out a call for help to anyone out there that may have access to a bottle or two of the base green colour I used, "Model Master Acrylic Ogre Green-4387" I tryed mixxing some of my own that came out close but not close enough, I also tryed calling Model Master directly and they were all ready to send me a few bottles till they found out that I live in Canada I really don't have anywere else to turn so I thought I would send out a cry for help on this forum... If you can please help me get this build back on track, I will be kept busy with the wing hinge and then the interior lighting but eventually I will be having to hurdle this paint problem. I got the money for the paint just not the right mailing address it seems.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

here's a suggestion:

it looks to me on some of the reference shots that I have there are some small electronic capacitors or resistors hanging from or clinging to the underside of the baffles.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I have given the resistor concept some thought but I'm still undecided, it would solve any heating issues that resistors have but I'm still not sold on actually having them hang out for all to see, I think that the scale of the ship to the resistors may throw it off a bit. I'll be crossing that bridge soon enough though but first I have to finish up on the hinge part for the wings and install it so I know how much room I have to work with for the interior lighting. I have been working on the electronics of the engine part too and with the engine and the hinge installed there isn't a whole heck of a lot of room to work with for the electronics.

The electronics really isn't an issue when compared to the problem I am having with my shortage of paint... PLEASE!! ANYONE!! Model Master Acrylic Ogre Green Paint-4387... help out a fellow modeler in need... Gees I'll even go so far as to offer my unbuilt PL TOS E for trade!!


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I will check my LHS on the way home from work today for you. If I find it, no need for a trade. I will be glad to contribute to your project. If its available, how many jars? I am assuming you use an airbrush here.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

If I had known that this Ogre green paint was going to be this much of a pain I would have selected something else but since I have already added some transparent styreene and sealed it with some clear epoxy, stripping the paint and redoing it is rather out of the question.

Modeler1964 if you find some I am forever greatfull for your help but if that doesn't work I do know from talking with Model Master that all I need is an American address to relay this stuff through since for some reason they can't send this stuff to Canada. I would ofcourse pay for all transactions and shipping involved either through Paypal or CC plus the trade offer still stands.

Hobbytalk, you guys are my last hope...


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry my friend. No joy at my LHS.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I acually had a friend find the paint I need so as soon as I get home from life working on the road I can get back on this project again!!!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I got a small update, I managed to get the wing baffles/hing kit together and installed plus I have wired up my first circuit that being the engine. I also decided to construct an interior piece for the engine since I kept the clear parts clear, I still haven't finished the bottom part of the engine since I plan on clear casting the piece for it and I am waiting on some silicone.


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, that looks great. All I'm doing on my is an OOB build with some sheet styrene to cover the hollow spots at the gun turrets and to block the huge radiator opening on the bottom when its assembled in the wings up position. 

My bird looks sick compared to that beauty.:thumbsup:


----------

